# Dentist drill whining started this morning :(



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

This morning I heard something I never hear before - I assume its the dreaded dentist drill sound in my engine bay. I of course would love to think this its a torn hose, but its not bucking only a slight loss of power (I think). Can one drive like this for a while or will it cause engine damage? I know people will say time to upgrade to k04s and I am thinking about it - but for turbos and installation aint cheap. I am leaning towards just replacing one turbo and upgrading later. Anyways- any suggestions to confirm my worst fear? thanks


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

Does it last longer then 5 minutes? I was really worried for a while but then I figured out it only happens for the first 5 minutes of a cold start. If it is put your hand on the secondary water pump in the back, let me know if you need a picture. If you can feel it vibrating violently it's probably the culprit. I'm putting off replacing mine since I'm going to be doing a timing belt soon and will have to drain the coolant anyways.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

Does it sound like either of these?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSEFUIcgOy0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aiNAchgCxs


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (GLS-S4)*

It only makes that sounds under boost not while I have the clutch pushed in and revving the engine. Its a higher pitch sounds - just like a dentist drill. 
I heard the u tube videos- those were much louder and "grittier". Mine higher pitched and smoother sounding.
does driving it like that make it worse? is it a result of a bad bearing? 
I can always replace the bearings with industrial gas turbine bearings- believe me they will not let go like normal bearing !!! In fact.. that might turn out to be that best mod ever.... muhahaha. 
Also I just replaced the after run coolant pump a month ago- perhaps I should check it as well....



_Modified by temagnus2004 at 8:49 AM 9-7-2008_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

ME7 factors in engine load when applying boost so no engine load = no boost = normal.
As previously mentioned, does the sound fade as engine warms up or does it sound same regardless of operating temp? Not uncommon for aging cold Turbo to whistle a bit til warmed up, then whistle fades away once hot.
One of my original K03's whistled under boost even tho wheels were not contacting housing as in the video's. Once removed, found the shaft hard to spin and noted dragging due to failing bearing. It was replaced before it failed completely but it audibly whistled for a year / 15K KM's without poping.


----------



## BlownVR6 (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (GLS-S4)*

My K04's whistle under the transition from no boost to boost, but once I start making boost you really cant hear it.
Turbos are supposed to make some noise - if you're really unsure just record some video and post it.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (BlownVR6)*

there was always a little turbo noise (normal) but this is no doubt different - very noticeable. Alas - it time to upgrade - I will definitely replace the oil lines and have them away from the heat - looking at kinectic website right now. Also theres a guy in Ebay selling hybrids k03/k04's. Apparently if I put that in, that would be the only thing I replace instead of also replacing the inlets for the k04's. What the word on this guy - he legit ? Anybody buy those from him? I don't want to get new turbos and have them smoked in 2k miles. I will beat on them, not like every guy claiming they will go easy on them. I am looking for turbos that WILL hold up under constant use. Any comments or useful advice for a fellow enthusiast ?


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

bump


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

The labor is HUGE so would not recommend replacing one Turbo.

_Quote, originally posted by *temagnus2004* »_I will beat on them, not like every guy claiming they will go easy on them. I am looking for turbos that WILL hold up under constant use.

If running stock boost levels on a basically stock car, K03's would be fine (although personally I would never install K03's cause chipped boost is too much fun)
Don't use K03 or even K03 hybrids as shaft speeds are very high with chipped boost levels.
If you want more than 10psi boost, go K04's or aftermarket kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (GLS-S4)*

I say if you need "a" turbo, you NEED 2. NEVER replace 1 turbo.
If you want to run a car hard, like a chipped K03 car, get K04's and run Stage 3-. K03's were not made to handle the heat produced by chipped boost levels.
If you want a rocket ship that isn't taxing the turbo's to produce power, get a GT kit


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

I checked out the GT kit- they don't make them for the 30v audi s4. On their website they dont any real info about it even though they say there is a kit for it. I even contacted them - they are trying to find out! Anyways- looking at blouch turbos site as well, they state:
"The K04 2.7L Bi-Turbo upgrades are bolt-on replacements for the stock K03 turbos and require no modification to intake, exhaust, oil and coolant connections for installation." ..hmm.... 
Kinectic website says they are out of turbos --


----------



## BlownVR6 (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

Hey I don't know if you are doing the turbo install yourself or having it done. But I know a master audi mechanic who does site work. I think he does turbo swaps for $1200! If you want his # let me know. 
(I noticed you were in NJ that's why I asked)..
Anyways, go with the K04's, you will be happy.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (BlownVR6)*

I think that would be great if I got that number - I know a guy by me and hes very good but i dont know if he does turbo swaps. 
my email address is [email protected] 

mark 
thanks again .


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

I just ordered the following package through http://euro-audi-parts.com/:
RS4 Turbos - $2455.00 pair
RS4 Intake Package w/ Couplers (034 Motorsport Replica) - $391.00 sett
RS4 Turbo Installation Hardware - $62.40 set
RS4 Clutch Package - $515.50 set
Discount - $99.50
Shipping - $32.50
TOTAL - $3555.90
A chunk of change to be sure - these rs4 turbos were a mutha to find- NOBODY had them and the prices keep going up on them. i will update when I get them installed and let you know how it goes 
ps I am also getting induktion oil feed lines as well


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

^^^ Nice.
What is the mileage on your car? How much boost do you plan to run?
You may want to consider 034 Street or Track Density motor / trans mounts. Much easier to change with drivetrain out and a ton less frustration of tearing tired stock ones after adding more power.
Does the clutch kit include a new TOB?
Doing Piggies?



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 10:36 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (GLS-S4)*

I have 130k on the engine - it was certified pre-owned and immaculate when i got it 25k ago. I actually bought the vehicle on ebay! I already have a giac flash - guess I have to have it reflashed to rs4 turbo's - muhahaha
The clutch package does include the throw out bearing. And I just talked to the Audi mechanic referred to me by blownVR6. Thanks again brother- I told him when my parts get in- (early next week) then I will call him again and arrange for a time slot. Told me it takes a week since he does it at night. Clutch and install kits have already arrived. Waiting for the turbos and inlet pipes. Will update as progress continues......


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

Update***
Turbos arrived today and verified to be K04's-








waiting now for inlet pipiing and rs4 mounts as well as inducktion oil feed lines.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

ALL the parts from http://euro-audi-parts.com/ have arrived. They are a website of their word








Induktion oil feed lines and rs4 mounts to arrive thursday


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

update:
all parts have arrived- going today to see Ryan the Audi mechanic to have the work done. I am going to ask him to take photos with my camera for the install. Hopefully I can post them online for all to see.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

Hello to all:
The turbos are installed as well as the cluthc, rs4 mounts, and induktion oil feed lines. I would like to post pics of the process but I am not sure how to do this so that the pics will show in this post. I am under the impression that I have to upload them to a website with a link to it. There must be an easier way? suggestions ?


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

bump


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Dentist drill whining started this morning  (temagnus2004)*

OK shout out to all. Love the new mods. My thanks to Ryan - Audi expert for doing the work. Great garage and he is particular and keeps the place clean. 
My pics are listed here : http://s487.photobucket.com/al...2004/
Ryan is located in Warwick, NY 
I recommend him highly. Anyone wants his number just let me know - props again for Mark (black Audi) for turning me onto him.


----------



## daboostedb6 (May 20, 2008)

how much was the total labor charge?


----------



## daboostedb6 (May 20, 2008)

as a matter of fact how much did you spend total? just want to use as a reference when i'm ready to stage 3 my a6.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (daboostedb6)*

The Labor was approx 1500 for everything. For the work he did, I think this is a great price. He replaced the clutch and went over everything to make sure. So for the total price for turbos and install was about 5000. I already have it chipped to k03s specs so i still need to do upgrade for the k04s.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (temagnus2004)*

That is a pretty good price for labor.
How is the car running now?


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

The car runs like a beast! A corvette killer.
The only thing that i noticed was the clutch smell inbetween shifts if i really pull hard. I like to shift smoothly but apparently I cant or I get a burning clutch smell. This setup makes me shift quicker and jerkier. This is after I babied it for 500 mile break-in. Perhaps the clutch has to be readjusted to a differnent takeup spring pressure. I especially notice the smell when I downshift very smoothly. 
The car with piggie conversion sounds like Thor's hammers when I stomp on it! I actually can't even come close to winding it out - its time to take it to the track. If I let fly for 10 second while I am in the highway its well past 130 mph- its quite a ride- muhahahaha


----------

